

Intuitive Means Familiar - domdelimar
http://mrwweb.com/intuitive-means-familiar/

======
taproot
Does it really matter how you label it after the fact. Affordance is all that
matters. In my opinion familiarity isnt intuitiveness its a subset of it.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affordance](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affordance)

